# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Florida Travel & Vacations Forum >  >  Palm Beach

## Brendan

Any follow SBHer's visit Palm Beach recently? I was there 2 years ago. My wife and I are going for a weekend in 2 weeks. Staying at the Ritz, which we have stayed at before. Just wondering if anyone had any recommendations on Resturaunts or things we should do. Mostly it will be a "relax and sit around the pool vacation", but I would like to here some ideas. Thanks.

----------


## sethd

Restaurants you should try include the restaurant at the Four Seasons and Cafe Europa. The formal restaurant at the Breakers gets good reviews as well. Walking Worth Avenue is fun as is looking at the mansions on A1A. Enjoy the Ritz: beautiful hotel, great service, and staff.

----------


## Midwest Mike

Places to dine
A MUST........
Bizaare Ave Cf...922 Lake Ave   LAKE WORTH west of Dixie. serving 11:30 lunch-on... Fun place...only wine and beer


Next door to Bizaare
Couco Pazzo.....same bldg. Cafe Couco Passo...one has dinners other lighter food, pizza/sandwiches....GOOD... nice bar

Irish Pub....going East towards ocean   on LAKE...loud music, food good..also outside eating .

Too Jay Deli  on LAKE another block East...good

Key WEST CROSSING......good ice cream..store full of gifts.novelty

John G's  on the Lake Worth Beach...a must for Breakfast...Almond Cinnamon French Toast..omlets... Lots of people love their fish and chips for lunch.  they start serving lunch at 11:00   only open 'til 3:00 

4 SEASONS   We like the Bistro-presentation great and food very good. Can eat outside or in if it is hot.  

West Palm
CITY PLACE....a fun pretty area....
LEGAL SEA FOODS  very good take reservations
CHEESECAKE FACTORY...always busy-franchise but GOOD
we haven't been down to City Place on Fri and Sat nights this summer..I am not sure if they still have the bands...Did in July. Parking ramp FREE..very crowded on weekends in evening.

On Datura...Spoto's Oyster Bar....VERY good

Palm Beach
Cafe l"Europe  County Rd..opening again Sept 5th. Pricey but very good
BREAKERS  several areas to eat....well known and good
Amicie Bar Ristorante...County Rd..good...seating close together

always fun to walk THE AVE (Worth) after eating at the following:
TABOO on Worth Ave.  Resevations...WE like.Very well known. Good service

Renato's  '87 Viz Mizner...Written up 

Bice   pronounced bejays --------------

----------


## andynap

You do realize that this thread is 11 years old and the people who posted no longer post on this site.

----------


## NHDiane

I don't think that makes any difference to Herryjohn.. :Wink-slap:

----------


## Rahena

Brendan! Let me tell you some names of the best resturants in Florida:
Toro Toro Restaurant & Bar
VERO Italian
Godiva Chocolatier Miami
Real Cafe
Zuma
Osteria Vecchio Piemonte
Cheescake Factory
El Mago de las Fritas
Kush Wynwood

----------

